
Coronavirus deaths of Wikidata notable people - est31
https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:Lists/corona_virus_deaths#Detailed_list
======
abalaji
A morbidly interesting fact, the total number of coronavirus deaths as of
2020-04-13 is 118,304 which makes the list total of 411, ~0.35% of the total
deaths. [1] This compares to the 950,903 living "notable" people on Wikipedia
out of the world population of 7.594 (~.013%) [2]

[1]
[https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/9814707](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/9814707)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Living_people](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Living_people)

~~~
jaynetics
Two small caveats: there are more people in Wikidata than on the English
Wikipedia, and Covid deaths are certainly underreported for the world's poor.
Comparing the number of living people from the US or NYC with respective
entries might be interesting.

~~~
est31
Another caveat: some people on that list became notable because of them dying
of covid-19.

------
docdeek
Very sad to hear about Tim Brooke-Taylor this morning. I remember The Goodies
fondly, and came across ‘I’m Sorry I Haven't a Clue’ a few years ago and have
listened to series after series since. He’ll be missed.

------
briefcomment
Is there a list like this for total deaths, year over year for notable people?
I imagine, just looking at notable deaths would avoid some of the
extrapolation and estimation issues of looking at normal deaths while still
providing a large enough sample to be somewhat representative of the
population. Would like to see if the number of deaths this year is out of the
ordinary, or if this is like any other year (keeping in mind life expectancy
has been decreasing for the past few years.)

~~~
jaynetics
This list isn't intended to suggest a lot of people die from Covid-19, just as
you can't deduce the true lethality of the disease by looking at it's
statistical significance among a non-representative group while massive
countermeasures are employed.

------
Loughla
Maybe I'm ignorant of how this works, but some of those people are a) not
notable, or b) only notable because they died from covid-19.

What is this list?

~~~
aarroyoc
I think to be in the list you need to have a Wikipedia page before your death,
but some of them may not be in the English edition as I've checked

~~~
justinclift
Yeah, many of them seem to have no Wikipedia page in any language. Seems
weird.

------
nullifidian
Does not contain any references that show that the individual in question in
fact died from COVID.

~~~
jaynetics
Click on a person's name, scroll down to the Cause of Death property.

------
rurban
So why does not nobody post a list of last year's notable flu deaths then? Of
more from two years ago, as the flu hits every two years. So far the numbers
don't persuade anybody that this should a world crisis.

[http://euromomo.eu/](http://euromomo.eu/)

~~~
aarroyoc
In my country (Spain), fatality rates for March have tripled for what is
usual. They don't know where to store so many corpses, in fact they're using
ice skating places as morgues. So it's obviously more than a flu and the
systems are collapsed.

~~~
_fs
Don't bother. People making statements like this have already made up there
mind. You are not going to change his.

